# Problème de connexion au vidéoprojecteur



## Melody N. (13 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Macbook pro que j'utilise depuis plusieurs mois avec des vidéoprojecteurs dans le cadre de mon travail. 
Or depuis la rentrée, impossible de le connecter au vidéoprojecteur. J'ai un adaptateur mini-displayport vers VGA qui a très bien fonctionné l'année dernière ; mais là, le projecteur ne détecte pas l'ordinateur (l'écran reste bleu).
On dirait que l'ordinateur, lui, détecte bien le vidéoprojecteur (l'écran de l'ordinateur devient bleu une seconde lorsque je le branche) mais le grand écran, lui, reste désespérément bleu foncé 

J'ai tout essayé : rassembler les fenêtres, détecter les moniteurs, faire les raccourcis claviers pour basculer l'écran (cmd+F1 / cmd+F2) ... Rien n'y fait. Est-ce que cela peut être dû à mon adaptateur (qui n'a pourtant que quelques mois) ? Est-ce qu'il y a une autre solution à laquelle je n'ai pas pensé ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2013)

Melody N. a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il y a une autre solution à laquelle je n'ai pas pensé ?



Oui, F7 (ou fn+F7 selon les réglages clavier), tu peux aussi régler ça dans prefs système -> Moniteur :

Si tu y vois ça :





Alors c'est normal, mais tu peux faire passer une fenêtre d'un écran à l'autre, mais si tu y vois ça :




Alors tu auras la même chose sur les deux écrans (le vidéo-projo étant considéré comme un écran).

Attention, toutefois, dans le cadre de la recopie vidéo,il te faut régler l'écran du Mac sur une résolution acceptable par le vidéo-projecteur, faute de quoi, celui ci n'affichera rien, et en général, les vidéo-projecteurs ne peuvent pas afficher les plus hautes résolutions des Mac. Dans le cas du bureau étendu, le problème ne se pose pas, les résolutions se réglant séparément pour chaque écran, le Mac devrait automatiquement s'adapter aux possibilités du vidéo-projecteur (éventuellement après avoir fait un "détecter les moniteurs" qui sert à ça, en fait, mais est sans aucun effet en recopie vidéo).


----------



## Melody N. (14 Septembre 2013)

Merci beaucoup, je vais tester ça dès lundi !


----------



## Melody N. (16 Septembre 2013)

Bon, j'ai essayé F7 ou Fn+F7 et ça ne marche toujours pas...

Je n'ai pas la possibilité de cocher "Recopie vidéo" : voilà comment ça se présente lorsque j'ouvre les préférences moniteur :






Y aurait-il une autre solution ?...


----------



## Larme (16 Septembre 2013)

Les préférences Moniteurs pour la recopie d'écran est disponible sur la fenêtre Moniteurs du Mac (par défaut l'écran principal)


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2013)

Melody N. a dit:


> Bon, j'ai essayé F7 ou Fn+F7 et ça ne marche toujours pas...
> 
> Je n'ai pas la possibilité de cocher "Recopie vidéo" : voilà comment ça se présente lorsque j'ouvre les préférences moniteur :
> 
> ...



Le simple fait que tu n'aies pas l'onglet "Disposition" montre que ton vidéo-projecteur n'est pas reconnu, ni même détecté.

La première idée qui me vienne à l'esprit est que l'adaptateur ou le câble ait un problème !


----------



## Melody N. (16 Septembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le simple fait que tu n'aies pas l'onglet "Disposition" montre que ton vidéo-projecteur n'est pas reconnu, ni même détecté.
> 
> La première idée qui me vienne à l'esprit est que l'adaptateur ou le câble ait un problème !



Pourtant lorsque je le branche, l'écran de mon ordinateur devient bleu quelques secondes, on dirait vraiment qu'il le détecte. 

Je suis prête à racheter un adaptateur mais bon j'aimerais être sûre que ça vient de ça... Sachant qu'il n'est pas vieux, ça me pose question quand même 

Merci quand même ! Si d'autres personnes ont des idées ou conseils, je suis preneuse car je commence à désespérer


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2013)

Melody N. a dit:


> Pourtant lorsque je le branche, l'écran de mon ordinateur devient bleu quelques secondes, on dirait vraiment qu'il le détecte.



Fais l'expérience, branche juste l'adaptateur (sans rien au bout), et vois s'il te propose un onglet "Disposition" dans les préférences système Moniteur, si c'est le cas, alors, tu sauras que c'est soit le câble VGAn soit le rétro-projecteur qui pose problème, mais si ça n'est pas le cas, alors c'est soit l'adaptateur, soit le Mac.


----------



## Melody N. (16 Septembre 2013)

Sans trop vouloir m'avancer, je crois avoir résolu le problème (enfin j'espère) ! 
En parcourant les pages de dépannage du site Apple je suis tombée sur une solution possible : réinitialiser la PRAM. Je viens de faire ça, et j'ai testé avec un écran de PC : ça marche. Je vois désormais l'onglet "Disposition" (alors que 5 minutes avant, avec ce même écran, avant d'avoir réinitialisé la PRAM, ça ne marchait pas).
Espérons que ça marchera demain avec le vidéoprojecteur.

En tous cas merci pour vos réponses !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h22 ----------

Bon... Je déchante déjà !

Je pensais avoir réussi, mais j'ai débranché puis rebranché : à nouveau, ça ne marche pas et je ne vois pas l'onglet "Disposition" : cela viendrait de mon adaptateur ?

Je ne sais même pas où m'adresser sinon puisque je n'ai pas de contrat Assistance Apple...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2013)

Melody N. a dit:


> Je pensais avoir réussi, mais j'ai débranché puis rebranché : à nouveau, ça ne marche pas et je ne vois pas l'onglet "Disposition" : cela viendrait de mon adaptateur ?



Ben non, ça ne vient pas de lui, sinon la réinitialisation de la PRam n'aurait rien changé. Là, je ne sais plus trop quoi te dire.


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Septembre 2013)

Le cable qui relie l'écran PC testé avec succès et l'adaptateur est-il le même qui est utilisé avec le vidéoprojecteur ?


----------

